# mobile bay



## BIG JOHN (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been floundering my entire life on the bay but have recently begun wondering about the Tensaw delta and surrounding rivers. Can any of ya'll give me some helpful pointers on brackish water gigging.


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just finding clear water is going to be your biggest challenge. The ships and supply boats have kept the whole western side muddy this year, and they are dredging the north end now which really has things muddy around there.

bama1


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah they're there and they start to jubilee about this time . But like Bama said, water clarity is a real problem.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I have heard of people gigging in fowl river. Not sure how many they get or where they go but I was talking to a guy in a hardware store and he said he goes in there all time. East fowl river. Said it is never to windy cause you just go on the side the wind is blowing from.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *pogypumper (8/21/2008)*Yeah they're there and they start to jubilee about this time . But like Bama said, water clarity is a real problem.


What's your definition of a "jubilee"? 

I was over in Slidell LA one time and a jubilee was going on and the flounders were just swimming around crazy on the top of the water and folks were out there picking them up with thier hands and scooping them up with landing nets. One of the cajuns told me the water was hot and the low oxygen causes it.


----------



## BIG JOHN (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been involved in numerous "jubilees" over the span of my lifetime and I'm curious to know what exactly was going on during a "cajun jubilee"! The reason that I inquire is that during the one that I'm accustomed to all of the bottom dwelling fish and or species make a run at the shoreline in somewhat of an intoxicated state. NO- WERE NOT TALKING ABOUT YOU JIMMY! But, when this occurs the blue crab, flounder, shrimp, rays, eels, and sometimes trout and reds are extremely vulnerable. The most memeroble in 1986 in Bellefontaine, Al yielded close to #275 Flatfish and you had to gig them. The crabs were there for the beginning but actually left which is not uncommon. Anyway, the theory is they are caused by an oxygen deficiency. I could go on and on but the WIFE is waiting on me to get home from work. Let me know what youn guys think.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Both of you guys are correct. Jubilee or Cajun Jubilee is the same thing and yes,caused by low oxygen levels in the water.



Cajun Jubilee is just something a ******** would call it.


----------

